# Irregular shaped cutout



## Ethylmeatplow (Dec 18, 2012)

I need to make irregular shaped holes in blocks of wood. They'll eventually be used to display small sculptures.

I've been trying different drill bits, drilling in a row at different depths then cleaning up with a Dremmel. So far everything looks horrible. :wallbash:

I'm looking for a machined look that won't take hours of carving to produce each one.

Attached are couple pics to give you an idea. Please resist the urge to print my masterful sketch and hand it out as a Christmas gift......
:smile:

Alex


----------



## Ethylmeatplow (Dec 18, 2012)

*Additional photo*

....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

1-1/2" forstner bit, clean up with chisel. :smile:


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm thinking forstner bits followed by clean-up with a chisel, or possibly making some kind of Z-shaped jig that will hold your piece at the desired angle and allow you to run your router horizontally into the workpiece.


----------



## Jory (Feb 19, 2012)

*An idea for your irregular holes*

I have not tried this but, the way I would approach the problem is to consider the problem as one requiring cutting the block apart and then gluing the pieces back togethe. First drill with a forstner bit the entire length of the slanted hole. Then, with a table saw cut the top at the angle you want. This gives a slanted hole. I would then use the saw to cut the sides off for later regluing. I would then take the the center piece and cut it in half vertically and take the part without the drilled hole and cut the required angle. You could then glue the four pieces back together. 
This would give a fine look and since you started with a single block the glue lines would be almost invisible. A complicated process for a single item but, if you had a lot to make it would be quite a fast method because you could do the cuts for multiple blocks all at once with a single set up.


----------

